# Will the 721 ever get Event Based Recording (EBR/NBR)?



## rathergood (Jul 29, 2003)

Subject says it all.


----------



## Chukee (Jan 13, 2004)

You will just have to wait and see. Setting aside rumors on this board about 721 not getting NBR, it was told by everyone that the 721 would be the last to be getting NBR by the guys on technical forum show. The next charlie chat is days away. I cant see him ignoring this question this time. Watch the next charlie chat and see if he gives us the shaft again or if he stands by his word and gives us all NBR.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I would think that the most expensive receivers (the 921 and 721) would get NBR before the 501/508/510 receivers although there are fewer 721's and 921's out there.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

The receivers with the VOD fee (510, 522, and 921) will probably get NBR and the 501, 508, and 721 will not since there is no VOD fee for these models.

I have 2 721s and they can keep their NBR if they are going to start charging at 4.99 fee PER RECEIVER. I'd change to Tivo before I'd pay $10 a month for a so-called VOD fee.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Dish knows they cant get the DVR fee out of the grandfathered DVR's.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I talked with Mark Jackson about this yesterday at CES, and again no DVR will be getting NBR (They are calling it name based recording again) except for the 522 and all future DVRs.

When I told him that customers felt used by Dish because of this, he just shruged his shoulders like he didn't care.

Kind of Sad actually.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

With the upcoming mpeg 4 conversion and the swapping out of all hd receivers I doubt they care about the older dvrs and their failed promises. Rupert is putting the screws to old Charlie and he better keep up or he will be left behind. In fact he better find a company with deep pockets or he will be selling out anyway . Directv is now pushing ahead with hd and whole house media servers that Dish is still only talking about like the mythical 544 , 4 tuner dvr. 

Dish can be proud about being a leader in something though. They are the leader in being the first sat company to announce a price increase each year ,for the last 5 years. 

OINK OINK Charlie!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> When I told him that customers felt used by Dish because of this, he just shruged his shoulders like he didn't care.
> 
> Kind of Sad actually.


It is apparent that DISH upper management is making the mistake of thinking that their future is getting NEW customers. They don't seem very worried about keeping current customers happy (such as keeping promises made to them). There are only so many potential new customers out there and they no longer have the price or programming advantage that they once had. DISH also should realize that each current UNHAPPY customer will tell dozen of potential DISH customers that DISH does not keep its promises to customers and other services (even cable) would be better than DISH for that person.

I think one of DISH's biggest challenges in the next few years will be keeping its current customers.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Dish would show a much better customer gain if they can keep their current customers. Churn hurts their sub gain numbers. Right now the main goal is to get new customers and once they get to the point to where they cannot get many more new customers then their focus will go more to the current customers.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

The cellphone companies finally figured out that it's cheaper to keep existing customers happy than to get new ones.

It's sad that Charlie's minions don't have the sense to learn from that.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think cable has less churn than what satellite does if I didnt misread a thread on one of the forums a while back.


----------

